# Paris 2006 : bouffe estivale d'août...



## golf (30 Juillet 2006)

(image cliquable)

*La Galoche d'Aurillac*

41, rue de Lappe
75011 - Paris

 01 47 00 77 15

Jeudi 17 août

à partir de 19h30​


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Juillet 2006)

OK. 

Tout me va, personnellement.  

J'aime bien la cuisine japonaise, la cuisine indienne, la cuisine de Maghreb, les grillades, et encore plein d'autres choses.  

Je pense venir, mais je ne pourrai confirmer de fa&#231;on certaine que tr&#232;s peu de temps avant le jeudi 17 ao&#251;t.* 





**Je viens, c'est s&#251;r :*

-




* Je r&#233;fl&#233;chis :*

- Human-Fly



*
 Ce sera pour une prochaine fois :*

-​ 
*





*


----------



## pascalformac (30 Juillet 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :*

-




* Je réfléchis :*

- Human-Fly
-pascalformac


*
 Ce sera pour une prochaine fois :*

-​ 
*





*


----------



## kathy h (7 Août 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :*

-




* Je réfléchis :*

- Human-Fly
-pascalformac
- kathy h 


*
 Ce sera pour une prochaine fois :*

-​ 
*





*


----------



## Pooley (7 Août 2006)

j'attendrais quelques centaines de messages avant de m'incruster


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> j'attendrais quelques centaines de messages avant de m'incruster


 Ah non, surtout pas!  
 Il y en a peut-être qui se disent justement la même chose. 
 Personnellement, je ne pourrai pas confirmer avant demain, dans le meilleur des cas, mais si tu as envie de venir n'hésite surtout pas à t'incruster!  Même en t'inscrivant directement dans la liste du haut, si tu es presque certain de venir.


----------



## Pooley (7 Août 2006)

*Je viens, c'est s&#251;r :*

-




* Je r&#233;fl&#233;chis :*

- Human-Fly
-pascalformac
- kathy h 
-Pooley (mais ca risque d'etre dur)

*
 Ce sera pour une prochaine fois :*

-​ 
*
*


bon bah alors je dis pas sur du tout, le 16 aout c'est le lendemain du 15 (bien mes neurones remarchent &#224; peu pres), et &#224; partir de ce moment les charettes reviennent, bah vi je bosse je me paye mon G5. donc ca aurait &#233;t&#233; un vendredi j'aurai pu etre sur, mais bon c'est pas le cas donc ca sera dur, faut voir.

pour le restau y a "la bicyclette" dans le 19&#233;me, restau habituel des apres entrainements, et le couscous est pas mal  et tr&#233;s abordable 

fin je donne des id&#233;es puis voil&#224; hein


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> le 16 aout c'est le lendemain du 15 (bien mes neurones remarchent à peu pres)


As-tu bien noté que cette Bouffe tombe le jeudi 17 août...?


----------



## Pooley (7 Août 2006)

deux jours apres le 15 donc...mouais ca reste un jeudi soir donc je maintien, ca sera dur ^^.

des idées de restau de votre côté les gens?


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> deux jours apres le 15 donc...mouais ca reste un jeudi soir donc je maintien, ca sera dur ^^.
> 
> des idées de restau de votre côté les gens?


 D'après les quelques échanges que j'ai pu avoir avec des personnes susceptibles de venir, l'option majoritaire serait plutôt un restaurant à grillades.


----------



## Pooley (7 Août 2006)

d'accord, mai sje parlais plutot d'idées d'un point de vue géographique...j'veux bien prendre mon vélo mais bon... vais pas me retrouver dans le 14e et retraverser paris à minuit (en supposant que je vienne donc en fait j'ai rien dit ^^)


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> d'accord, mai sje parlais plutot d'idées d'un point de vue géographique...j'veux bien prendre mon vélo mais bon... vais pas me retrouver dans le 14e et retraverser paris à minuit (en supposant que je vienne donc en fait j'ai rien dit ^^)


 Je pense que les réservations seront faites cette semaine. 
Je ne sais pas encore quel arrondissement ce sera.


----------



## Pooley (7 Août 2006)

bon bah si tu peux me tenir au courant par mp ou sur ce post je veux bien comme ca je vous dis si je peux venir...


----------



## Taho! (7 Août 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :*
- 
- 

* Je réfléchis :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac
- kathy h 
- Pooley (mais ca risque d'etre dur)
- 

*
 Ce sera pour une prochaine fois :*

- 
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## fredintosh (8 Août 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :*
- 
- 

* Je réfléchis :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac
- kathy h 
- Pooley (mais ca risque d'etre dur)
- fredintosh

*
 Ce sera pour une prochaine fois :*

- 
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## PommeQ (8 Août 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :*
- 
- 

* Je réfléchis :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac
- kathy h 
- Pooley (mais ca risque d'etre dur)
- fredintosh

*
 Ce sera pour une prochaine fois :*

- PommeQ (un jour je vous rencontrerez ... mais la je pars en Italie)
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2006)

Y a foule...


----------



## Cillian (9 Août 2006)

Bonjour 

En théorie le mois d'Août égal moins de boulot. :sleep:



En pratique le mois d'Août égal moins de personel, donc plus de boulot pour ceux qui ne sont pas encore parti :rateau: (ou déjà revenu ).



Je saurai si je peux venir que dans l'après-midi du 17, il y a de faibles chances pour que je finisse à 20 h 30  (mais je garde espoir ).

Bref si je viens, je serai l'invité de dernière minute , qui arrive à l'improviste.


----------



## Pooley (9 Août 2006)

des news pour le restau?


----------



## golf (9 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> des news pour le restau?


Cela ne devrait pas tarder


----------



## fredintosh (9 Août 2006)

*Je viens, c'est s&#251;r :*
- fredintosh (mais j'esp&#232;re ne pas &#234;tre tout seul :rateau:  )
- 

* Je r&#233;fl&#233;chis :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac
- kathy h 
- Pooley (mais ca risque d'etre dur)

*
 Ce sera pour une prochaine fois :*

- PommeQ (un jour je vous rencontrerez ... mais la je pars en Italie)
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :*
- fredintosh (mais j'espère ne pas être tout seul :rateau:  )
- Lemmy (f'rait beau voir )

* Je réfléchis :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac
- kathy h 
- Pooley (mais ca risque d'etre dur)

*
 Ce sera pour une prochaine fois :*

- PommeQ (un jour je vous rencontrerez ... mais la je pars en Italie)
- 

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Fab'Fab (10 Août 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :*
- fredintosh (mais j'espère ne pas être tout seul :rateau:  )
- Lemmy (f'rait beau voir )

* Je réfléchis :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac
- kathy h 
- Pooley (mais ca risque d'etre dur)

*
 Ce sera pour une prochaine fois :*

- PommeQ (un jour je vous rencontrerai ... mais la je pars en Italie)
- FAb'Fab (vacances)

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Balooners (11 Août 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :*
- fredintosh (mais j'espère ne pas être tout seul :rateau:  )
- Lemmy (f'rait beau voir )

* Je réfléchis :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac
- kathy h 
- Pooley (mais ca risque d'etre dur)

*
 Ce sera pour une prochaine fois :*

- PommeQ (un jour je vous rencontrerai ... mais la je pars en Italie)
- FAb'Fab (vacances)
- Balooners (Wacances  )

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.
Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## imimi (11 Août 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :*
- fredintosh (mais j'espère ne pas être tout seul :rateau:  )
- Lemmy (f'rait beau voir )

*Je réfléchis :*
- Human-Fly
- pascalformac
- kathy h 
- Pooley (mais ca risque d'etre dur)


*Ce sera pour une prochaine fois :*

- PommeQ (un jour je vous rencontrerai ... mais la je pars en Italie)
- FAb'Fab (vacances)
- Balooners (Wacances  )
- imimi et son ikiki (on se réserve pour le mois de septembre )

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Août 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :*

- fredintosh (mais j'espère ne pas être tout seul :rateau:  )
- Lemmy (f'rait beau voir )
- Human-Fly

*Je réfléchis :*

- pascalformac
- kathy h 
- Pooley (mais ca risque d'etre dur)


*Ce sera pour une prochaine fois :*

- PommeQ (un jour je vous rencontrerai ... mais la je pars en Italie)
- FAb'Fab (vacances)
- Balooners (Wacances  )
- imimi et son ikiki (on se réserve pour le mois de septembre )

_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2006)

*Je viens, c'est sûr :*

- fredintosh (mais j'espère ne pas être tout seul :rateau:  )
- Human-Fly
- 

*Je réfléchis :*

- pascalformac
- kathy h 
- Pooley (mais ca risque d'etre dur)


*Ce sera pour une prochaine fois :*

- PommeQ (un jour je vous rencontrerai ... mais la je pars en Italie)
- FAb'Fab (vacances)
- Balooners (Wacances  )
- imimi et son ikiki (on se réserve pour le mois de septembre )
- Lemmy  

_j'ai passé le relais à Pierre et lui ai indiqué une adresse qui ne devrait pas vous décevoir _



_________________________________________
Soyez sympa, respectez la mise en page, Merci.

Si vous n'enlevez pas les balises "quote" et "/quote", on ne peut pas reprendre votre post.​


----------



## pascalformac (14 Août 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> [_j'ai pass&#233; le relais &#224; Pierre et lui ai indiqu&#233; une adresse qui ne devrait pas vous d&#233;cevoir _


H&#233; ho 
Fais pas ton cachottier !
Laquelle?
c'est d&#233;j&#224; dans le fil  "fines gueules"?

edit 
j'ai comme d&#233;j&#224; une vague id&#233;e...  
( mais fromage; jeudi  &#224; 98% ce sera sans moi)


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2006)

Ce sera donc *La Galoche d'Aurillac*
​ 



(image cliquable)

*La Galoche d'Aurillac*​ 

41, rue de Lappe​ 
75011 - Paris​ 


 01 47 00 77 15


 Jeudi 17 ao&#251;t 

 &#224; partir de 19h30​ ​ 
Je r&#233;serve d&#232;s mercredi, parce que le restaurant est ferm&#233; le lundi, et que demain c'est le 15 ao&#251;t. :rateau:   :rateau:


----------



## Pooley (14 Août 2006)

y a moyen de passer juste dire bonjour et boire un coup?  

ps demain c'est le 15 t'auras du mal a reserver ^^


----------



## Pooley (14 Août 2006)

(allez 200eme post)

ah je vois parfaitement où c'est...je me debrouillerai pour passer, à condition q u'il pleuve pas


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> y a moyen de passer juste dire bonjour et boire un coup?


  Tu peux très bien passer et ne pas rester, si tu veux.  


			
				Pooley a dit:
			
		

> ps demain c'est le 15 t'auras du mal a reserver ^^


 Merci pour la précision sur le 15 août ; je viens d'éditer mon post en conséquences.


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2006)

Bon, ben, si j'ai bien compris, on sera que tous les deux, Human Fly et moi...  

On pourra enfin causer !  

Remarque, pour les autorisations sur les photos, droit à l'image, tout ça, ce sera moins le bordel à demander que d'habitude.


----------



## Pooley (14 Août 2006)

euh vous ressemblez à quoi les gens? suffit que je trouve deux gens sapés  n'importe comment en train de se goinfrer? va pas etre simple ça...


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> euh vous ressemblez à quoi les gens? suffit que je trouve deux gens sapés  n'importe comment en train de se goinfrer? va pas etre simple ça...


Voici mon portrait.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben, si j'ai bien compris, on sera que tous les deux, Human Fly et moi...
> 
> On pourra enfin causer !
> 
> Remarque, pour les autorisations sur les photos, droit &#224; l'image, tout &#231;a, ce sera moins le bordel &#224; demander que d'habitude.


 Les petits comit&#233;s ont leur avantage, c'est certain.  


			
				Pooley a dit:
			
		

> euh vous ressemblez &#224; quoi les gens? suffit que je trouve deux gens sap&#233;s n'importe comment en train de se goinfrer? va pas etre simple &#231;a...





			
				fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Voici mon portrait.


C'est ressemblant, en plus!...   

Sinon, moi, je ressemble vaguement &#224; *&#231;a*.  (Je parlais pour Pooley, &#233;videmment.  )


----------



## Pooley (14 Août 2006)

bon ok pour moi regardez si vous voyez pas un cretin chevellu qui ressemble à ça, à priori c'est moi


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Août 2006)

Pooley a dit:
			
		

> bon ok pour moi regardez si vous voyez pas un cretin chevellu qui ressemble à ça, à priori c'est moi


 C'est marrant, mais tu me rappelles *quelqu'un*... :hein:


----------



## Pooley (14 Août 2006)

oui y a beaucoup de gens qui me prennent pour lui...ou pour cousin machin (famille adams)  ... mais vous inquietez pas j'mettrais des couettes!!


----------



## Pooley (15 Août 2006)

euuuuh, tu nous tien sau courant hein pour la reservation  

et demande leur de prevoir des bavoirs


----------



## fredintosh (16 Août 2006)

Bon, toujours pas d'autre candidat pour la bouffe de demain ?  

T'es sûr qu'il y aura de la place pour nous tous, au resto, human-fly ? On est quand même deux, c'est beaucoup...  

A moins que certains nous la jouent "invité mystère ?"  

En tous cas, je suis toujours prêt à venir, du moment que je ne me retrouve pas tout seul à table. :rateau:


----------



## Pooley (16 Août 2006)

bah personne n'a dit que les bouffes conviviales etaient en voie de disparition   (rien qu'a voir le fil pour l'apple expo ç a a rien a voir  )

puis bon c'est le mois d'aout...alors entre les vacances et un taff un peu lourd...en soi c'est un peu normal


----------



## Pooley (16 Août 2006)

j'comprend paaaaaas :hein: 

bon bah je vais me coucher et je passerai dire bonjour a fredintish et la mouche humaine demain soir sur mon bô velo rouge... (si il flotte comme ce soir ca va etre comique messieurs  )


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, toujours pas d'autre candidat pour la bouffe de demain ?
> 
> T'es sûr qu'il y aura de la place pour nous tous, au resto, human-fly ? On est quand même deux, c'est beaucoup...
> 
> ...


 Pas d'invités mystère(s) à ma connaissance. 
Il se confirme donc que cette Bouffe du Mois d'août se passera en petit comité.  

Pour deux (et demi, avec le passage éclair de Pooley annoncé), je n'ai pas réservé pour MacG, ce qui aurait été un peu ridicule. 

Donc, deux convives, plus un qui passera en coup de vent, mais si quelqu'un d'autre veut passer, ou se joindre à nous au dernier moment, il va de soi que chaque personne sera bienvenue.  

On m'a dit le plus grand bien de ce restaurant, et je crois que nous allons bien nous régaler! :love:


----------



## fredintosh (16 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> On m'a dit le plus grand bien de ce restaurant, et je crois que nous allons bien nous régaler! :love:


Ouais, et on bouffera pour dix !

Et promis, on ne créera pas de forum secret, on viendra tout vous raconter sur MacG. :rateau:


----------



## Pooley (16 Août 2006)

je ramene l'APN histoire de voir votre etat avant l'orgie  

vous vous debrouillez pour le "apres"


----------



## fredintosh (17 Août 2006)

Bon, ben, c'est pas tout &#231;a, mais faut que j'y aille si j'veux pas &#234;tre en retard et faire attendre human-fly.


----------



## Human-Fly (17 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, ben, c'est pas tout ça, mais faut que j'y aille si j'veux pas être en retard et faire attendre human-fly.


Surtout que pour une fois, je suis arrivé en avance (19h) ... 
J'ai l'impression que ça va être bon...


----------



## pascalformac (17 Août 2006)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression que ça va être bon...


vous bilez pas ,  là ou vous êtes c'est bon.
Bon ap'


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Août 2006)

>Rémy, ce forum dont tu parles est parfaitement inactif sur les bouffes du mois Macgé. Il n'y rien à dire de plus là dessus. Les bouffes MacGé sont organisées ici et personne ne peut dire le contraire.
Si on cessait là les vieilles rancunes, ça serait sympa, d'autant que dans les deux "clans", j'apprécie du monde, et je trouve ces guerres de clocher gonflantes.
Tu sais que je t'apprécie beaucoup tout comme j'apprécie Golf. L'un n'empêche pas l'autre


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2006)

_faut-il que je revois mes sources ? 

(la suite en mp, j'&#233;dite mes pr&#233;c&#233;dents messages &#224; ce propos)
_


----------



## fredintosh (18 Août 2006)

Me voil&#224; rentr&#233;.
Soir&#233;e sympa, bien qu'un peu atypique, vu que nous &#233;tions 2, avec un pic &#224; 3 personnes en heure de pointe. 
En tous cas, j'ai bouff&#233; pour 4, &#231;a compense !
Et surtout, le temps de discuter tranquillement, sans l'effet "zapping" que peut procurer une soir&#233;e avec beaucoup de monde.

Merci &#224; Pooley d'avoir tenu parole et d'&#234;tre venu, et merci &#224; Human-Fly pour sa gentillesse, son &#233;coute, sa sagesse, enfin, ceux qui connaissent Human-Fly savent de quoi je parle.

Bref, une soir&#233;e tr&#232;s cool, m&#234;me si on esp&#232;re quand m&#234;me qu'il y aura davantage de volontaires les prochaines fois ! 

Dans un instant, des photos exclusives.


----------



## fredintosh (18 Août 2006)

Avouez que vous regrettez de ne pas avoir fait la connaissance de belles gueules comme les nôtres, hein !

















Et maintenant, toi aussi, tu peux jouer : essaye de mettre un nom sur les photos ci-dessus.


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Me voilà rentré.
> Soirée sympa, bien qu'un peu atypique, vu que nous étions 2, avec un pic à 3 personnes en heure de pointe.
> En tous cas, j'ai bouffé pour 4, ça compense !
> Et surtout, le temps de discuter tranquillement, sans l'effet "zapping" que peut procurer une soirée avec beaucoup de monde.
> ...


 Une Bouffe du Mois à deux, c'est possible!  La preuve.  
Merci à fredintosh d'être venu, d'autant qu'il avait été le premier à confirmer. :king: 
Et merci à Pooley d'être passé pour l'apéro! 

Les Bouffes à vingt personnes (et davantage) sont une excellente chose pour le groupe, mais les (très) petits comités ont leurs avantages, on ne le dira jamais assez.  Et pour bavarder tranquillement, il n'y a rien de mieux!  

Repas savoureux sur le plan culinaire, par ailleurs! :love:


----------



## Human-Fly (18 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Avouez que vous regrettez de ne pas avoir fait la connaissance de belles gueules comme les nôtres, hein !
> 
> (photos)
> 
> Et maintenant, toi aussi, tu peux jouer : essaye de mettre un nom sur les photos ci-dessus.


Fastoche!  *Avec* ou *sans* effets spéciaux, c'est *moi* le plus beau! 

 

:rateau: 

:casse:


----------



## Cillian (18 Août 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Avouez que vous regrettez de ne pas avoir fait la connaissance de belles gueules comme les nôtres, hein !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Facile, ce sont les petits petits fils de Picasso!


----------



## Pooley (18 Août 2006)

eh eh eh fredintosh qu'est venu se la peter avec son macbook  

simpa comme apero les gens, je recommencerai.

maintenant je comprend ton avatar fred


----------

